# Love BBW but married a skinny girl



## Married in DC (Jul 8, 2014)

I have always been attracted to BBWs but for some reason I married a skinnier girl. It makes it hard on the sex life.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Married in DC said:


> I have always been attracted to BBWs but for some reason I married a skinnier girl.


Why??:scratchhead:


----------



## Married in DC (Jul 8, 2014)

We were best friends, but that doesn't translate into a great sex life


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

So you married someone you weren't attracted to physically? Is that why you're having sex problems? Or is there something else going on?

No one here is going to tell you to fatten her up. But you can divorce.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (May 23, 2013)

so your preference would be to be with a larger woman. But do you still enjoy being with your wife? I suggest you get over it and tuck it away into the "fantasy" section of your brain. Its not fair to her that you married her. Its not as though you married a big bodied girl and then she decided to take up extreme running and now is super slim and now you aren't finding attractive. Its sounds more like buyers remorse.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Married in DC said:


> We were best friends, but that doesn't translate into a great sex life


So the BBW lit your jets and the "skinny" wife just doesn't light it?

I guess either way, it could induce huge problems if you mention it to the wife.

I'd focus on becoming more sexual through other methods.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

So what's your question?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

PBear said:


> So what's your question?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think he wants to throw his "skinny" wife away.

However if she was overdoing it to be stick thin, then he can let her know it's ok she can let up off of it.

I think we need to find ways to build attraction when it isn't your "base type and model". What can build the lust, the desire, an adequate sexual existance when someone isn't in your typical preference.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html


----------

